# Beinhart Biketreff im Gonsenheimer Wald: Start Dienstag, 14.04.2015 -18.30 Uhr



## Ripman (31. März 2015)

*Die diesjährige Biketreffsaison im Gonsenheimer Wald steht vor der Tür!*

*Feierabendtreff Mainz, Gonsenheimer Wald*

*Wo: *
Treffpunkt Dienstag und Donnerstag: Gonsenheimer Wald, an der 14-Nothelfer-Kapelle (Kapellenstrasse in Mainz-Gonsenheim)

*Tourengebiet:* Gonsenheimer Wald, Lennebergwald und angrenzende Gemarkungen Richtung Finthen/Wackernheim/Ingelheim/Uhlerborn

*Wann: *
Dienstags und Donnerstags jeweils um 18.30 Uhr
max. 2 Stunden, 20 bis 30 km, bis 400 hm (eher weniger)
Start: 2015 erstmals Dienstag, 14.4.2014

*Level:*
Tempo- und Techniklevel bis max. 2 lt. Beinhart-Tourenlevel (siehe *hier*)

*Guide:*
Jürgen, Frank
Bei Fragen wendet Ihr Euch an Jürgen (IBC-Forum: Ripman)

*Besonderheit:
Donnerstags wird bei Bedarf/Interesse eine Extra-Gruppe für Ein- und Wiedereinsteiger sowie Kinder/Jugendliche angeboten.* Ansprechpartner Frank (IBC-Forum: hillfreak)

*Sonstiges:*
Für den Treff im Gonsenheimer-Wald ist keine Anmeldung erforderlich, wer da ist, fährt mit.
Die Teilnahme ist kostenlos und unverbindlich, sollte daraus ein Interesse entstehen, Mitglied des MTB-Club Beinhart e.V. zu werden, freuen wir uns natürlich sehr darüber 

Es besteht absolute Helmpflicht, Nicht-Mitglieder fahren auf eigene Gefahr.

Bitte auf ein funktionstüchtiges Bike achten, Pannenhilfe ist gewährleistet, Reparaturservice nicht.
Es wird auch bei suboptimalem Wetter gefahren.

Après-Bike-Einkehr in Costa´s Sportklause findet statt, Teilnahme ist freiwillig 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Volker65 (4. April 2015)

Endlich ist es wieder soweit. 
Dann sehen wir uns nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicatrix (7. April 2015)

Fährt von euch auch schon jemand heute?


----------



## Ripman (7. April 2015)

Ich zumindest wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Cicatrix (7. April 2015)

Noch zu kalt? Oder passt es aktuell noch nicht mit der späten Uhrzeit?


----------



## Ripman (7. April 2015)

Die Temperatur ist eher nicht das Thema und Licht hätte ich auch, aber ich kann heute einfach nicht, sorry.


----------



## Keepiru (7. April 2015)

Ich würde gern ne Runde fahren heute.... am liebsten ein bischen früher als 18:30.
Wer hat denn Lust?


----------



## Cicatrix (7. April 2015)

Ich wäre dabei auch gern vor 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## Arachne (7. April 2015)

Ups, zu spät gelesen, fahre jetzt zur Fasanerie Wiesbaden und weiter auf den Sk. Mache ich Donnerstag dieser Woche noch mal so.


----------



## Keepiru (13. April 2015)

bin morgen auch wieder da.


----------



## Cicatrix (13. April 2015)

Ob ich mich dann anschließe. Du scheuchst mich wieder zu sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keepiru (13. April 2015)

mann oder memme?


----------



## Cicatrix (13. April 2015)

Das such ich mir morgen Abend spontan aus


----------



## a.nienie (14. April 2015)

Keepiru schrieb:


> mann oder memme?


Sind das die neuen gruppeneinteilungen? :-D


----------



## Ripman (14. April 2015)

*Hinweis:* die Mountainbike-Kollegen des DAV, Sektion Mainz, treffen sich heute schon um 17.00 Uhr an der 14 Nothelferkapelle und haben so als grobe Richtung Bingen im Visier. Möglicherweise passt das ja auch dem einen oder anderen, Markus Brugger lädt jedenfalls herzlich zum Mitfahren ein.


----------



## Keepiru (14. April 2015)

Ich habe wieder Erwarten schon Feierabend, und werde demnach mal um 17:00 an die Kapelle schauen ob sich da jemand einfindet.


----------



## Mone2075 (16. April 2015)

Lustisch un schee war's heute  Danke Jürgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (17. April 2015)




----------



## Ripman (22. April 2015)

Sorry Leute, aber ich muss hier doch mal was loswerden:
Die Biketreffs lebten und leben u.a. auch von der Idee des gemeinsamen Losfahrens und des gemeinsamen Ankommens. 
Wenn schon der Guide irgendwann gegen Ende der Runde merkt, dass manchen in der Gruppe noch der Hafer sticht, und die Runde bis zu einem Treffpunkt freigibt, ist das schon mehr als enttäuschend, wenn diese Gruppe dann losrast wie blöd und nicht mal mehr auf den Rest der Truppe wartet, sondern gleich die Kneipe stürmt. Da nicht klar war, wo Ihr denn abgeblieben wart, standen wir noch ne Weile dumm am vereinbarten Treffpunkt rum. 
Wäre schön, wenn ich das nicht nochmal erleben müsste. Dankeschön!


----------



## Mone2075 (22. April 2015)

Wir hatten wohl bisschen Probleme mit der Kommunikation gestern
Ich hab erst beim Costa von dem Treffpunkt erfahren 
Aber das ist nicht ok da geb ich dir völlig Recht. So sollte das nicht laufen.....


----------



## Ripman (22. April 2015)

Das Adrenalin ... schlimmes Zeugs


----------



## Cynthia (30. April 2015)

Angesichts der nicht so guten Wettervorhersage frage ich nach, ob heute Abend bei jedem Wetter gefahren wird.


----------



## Ripman (30. April 2015)

Bis jetzt siehts doch ganz gut aus. Gebe spätestens 18.00 Uhr ein Statement ab, bin ja kein Prophet


----------



## Cynthia (30. April 2015)

Bis jetzt schon. 
Für Mitbiker von weiterher ist 18 Uhr allerdings zu spät ...


----------



## Ripman (30. April 2015)

Bin aber selbst nicht früher zu Hause.


----------



## Ripman (30. April 2015)

In Gonsenheim regnets Bindfäden, daher für heute kein Biketreff, sorry Leute!


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2015)

Whips an posers leave the hall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (30. April 2015)

Dennoch waren Beinharte am Start ...


----------



## Brice (12. Mai 2015)

Hi Ripman,
ich bin Wiedereinsteiger und habe seit ein paar Wochen ein e-Bike. Kann ich damit bei eurer Dienstags-Runde teilnehmen?

GlG
Stefan


----------



## Keepiru (12. Mai 2015)

bin heute auch wieder dabei... gewitter sollen ja erst spät nachts kommen...


----------



## Ripman (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Donnerstag ist Feiertag und daher traditionell Freitag für die Guides  Es findet an diesem Tage also leider kein offizieller Biketreff statt. Ihr könnt und dürft Euch aber gerne selbst organisieren und etwas auf die Räder stellen. Kommenden Dienstag gehts dann normal weiter.

Bis dahin

Jürgen

@ Stefan: solange Dein Krankenfahrstuhl geländetauglich ist, gehen auch E-Bikes im Sinne von Pedelecs, kein Problem


----------



## Keepiru (13. Mai 2015)

Ich werde morgen eine technisch anspruchsvolle Tour am Donnersberg fahren. ca. 30km, ~1000hm
Wenn jemand mitfahren will, einfach per PM melden.


----------



## Ripman (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

nochmals für alle auch auf diesem Wege: kommende Woche, also am 26. und 28.05. müsst Ihr auf mich ausnahmsweise verzichten, ich bin anderweitig unterwegs. Die Biketreffs finden allerdings wie gewohnt statt, Co-Guide Frank steht zur Verfügung.

Bis die Tage

Jürgen


----------



## Arachne (28. Mai 2015)

Kommt man mittlerweile eigentlich wieder mit dem Rad über die Schiersteiner Brücke?


----------



## a.nienie (28. Mai 2015)

Ja.


----------



## filiale (28. Mai 2015)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kommt man mittlerweile eigentlich wieder mit dem Rad über die Schiersteiner Brücke?



logo, schon seit mehreren Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (12. Juni 2015)

Morgen Leute,
kommenden Dienstag, 16.06.15, bin ich beruflich unterwegs und kann daher nicht den "Vorfahrer" spielen Der Biketreff an sich findet aber wie gewohnt statt. Bitte entlastet Frank, in dem Ihr Euch an diesem Tage selbst organisiert. Dankeschön!
Donnerstag bin ich dann aber wieder an Bord.

Bis dahin

CU

Jürgen

@ Herr Co-Guide: Sie haben Post!


----------



## Ripman (23. Juni 2015)

Sorry Leute, falle kurzfristig aus, ob ich Donnerstag wieder verfügbar bin, kann ich noch nicht sagen


----------



## Ripman (24. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Nachdem ich gestern Abend meine Schuhe auszog und später dann einen davon wegen starker Schmerzen nicht mehr anziehen konnte, musste ich leider kurzfristig die Notbremse ziehen, tut mir echt leid. Ich hoffe, Ihr hattet trotzdem Euren Spaß. Ich bin nun bis einschließlich Freitag krankgeschrieben und nicht wirklich einsatzbereit, daher werde ich auch morgen verzichten müssen. Ich denke aber, dass Ihr auch gut ohne mich klarkommt. 

Bis die Tage

Jürgen 

@ Herr Co-Guide: Sie haben Post


----------



## Mone2075 (24. Juni 2015)

Hey Jürgen, Gute Besserung!!!!!
...und wie kommst du drauf das wir auch ohne dich klar kommen...???


----------



## Infectftw (14. Juli 2015)

Hey, findet euer Bike-Treff noch statt?
Ich bin neu nach Mainz gezogen und auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Gruppe zum biken.
Powert ihr voll durch? Konditionell sieht es bei mir nämlich im Moment noch nicht wirklich gut aus


----------



## Ripman (15. Juli 2015)

Morgen,

klar findet der Biketreff Dienstags und Donnerstags (noch) statt. Wieso auch nicht, ist doch Sommer  

Die Treffs laufen jedes Jahr offiziell bis etwa Mitte September und dann inoffiziell bis etwa Ende Oktober. Danach wird es in unseren Breiten zu früh dunkel.

Ab November bietet Frank dann normalerweise bis ins nächste Frühjahr hinein Feierabendrunden als Nightrides an. Bei diesen Ausfahrten werden allerdings überwiegend befestigte Wege befahren.

Auch wenn der Club "Beinhart" heißt, werden im Rahmen der Biketreffs keine Rennen oder so gefahren. Es geht hier mehr um das gemeinsame Erleben und darum Spaß mit Gleichgesinnten zu haben. Meist fahren wir in zwei Gruppen, so dass sowohl Fortgeschrittene, als auch Einsteiger und weniger Geübte ihren Spaß haben können.

Trau Dich einfach mal dazu, Du bist herzlich willkommen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rootgeist (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo allerseits! 
Ich bin auch (relativ) neu hier in der Gegend und hatte immer mal wieder überlegt mich euch mal anzuschließen. Hatte allerdings auch etwas bedenken Wegen der Kondition. 

Naja, wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt - würde Donnerstag gerne mal mitfahren. Einfach dann an den Treffpunkt kommen oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Ripman (21. Juli 2015)

Morgen,

genau, einfach rechtzeitig da sein und schon bist Du dabei ;-) Und ... Keine Panik wegen der Kondition, wir achten darauf, dass sich niemand überfordert 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juli 2015)

Ja einfach dort aufschlagen und Spaß haben


----------



## rootgeist (21. Juli 2015)

Sehr cool, dann komm ich Donnerstag vorbei! Kann man dort irgendwo mit dem Auto parken? Anfahrt mit dem Rad werde ich aus Zeitgründen wohl leider nicht schaffen.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juli 2015)

Da sind abends viele läufer die mit dem auto kommen, aber im normalfall findet sich rund um den sportplatz eine lücke...


----------



## Ripman (14. August 2015)

*Achtung, Achtung!
*
In der kommenden Woche, also vom *17.08. - 21.08.*, finden die Biketreffs zwar wie gewohnt statt, allerdings sind sowohl Frank, als auch ich verhindert. Es wird also *Dienstag und Donnerstag keine hauptamtlichen Guides* geben.

Das soll Euch aber nicht daran hindern, trotzdem gemeinsam eine Runde zu drehen. Erfahrungsgemäß findet sich immer jemand, der sich auskennt und den Vorfahrer macht. 

Und ab dem 25.08. gehts dann normal weiter.

Habt eine gute Zeit.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (2. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
die diesjährige, offizielle Biketreff-Saison im Gonsenheimer Wald nähert sich so langsam Ihrem Ende. Die Tage werden kürzer und es wird schon relativ früh duster im Wald, daher ist auch heuer schon die Mitnahme einer Lampe für den Heimweg keine so ganz schlechte Idee 

Und weil schon mehrfach nachgefragt wurde:

Wir fahren 2015 *das letzte Mal offiziell am 17.09.* ab 18.30 Uhr!

*Ab dem 22.09.* schließen sich dann nahtlos die *inoffiziellen Biketreffs* im GoWa an. Sie starten, der Jahreszeit geschuldet, allerdings *schon um 18.00 Uhr* und finden wahrscheinlich bis etwa Mitte Oktober statt.

Inoffiziell heisst: es gibt keinen festen Guide, der den Vorfahrer macht, jeder Teilnehmer darf nach Lust und Laune mal ausprobieren, wie sich guiden anfühlt  Die ohnehin eher zwanglosen Runden erhalten damit vielleicht noch eine besondere Würze.

Und irgendwann im November kann dann voraussichtlich mit Frank im Dunklen rumgefahren werden. Aber das ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (11. September 2015)

In der kommenden Woche seid Ihr wieder auf Euch alleine angewiesen, Frank und ich sind an beiden Tagen verhindert. Wobei es sein kann, dass ich am Donnerstag am Start sein könnte, vorausgesetzt, die Deutsche Bundesbahn ist pünktlich  Schaun mer mal.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Ripman (21. September 2015)

Morgen jemand am Start?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Mone2075 (21. September 2015)

Wenn´s Wetter einigermaßen passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (21. September 2015)




----------



## Adra (22. September 2015)

... an diesem letzten Tag des Sommers gucke ich aus dem Fenster: es gießt wie aus Küblen - eigentlich bestes GoWa-Wetter. 

Es war eine tolle Saison mit vielen netten Menschen, Ausfahrten, Gesprächen.

Ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an euch Guides, die ihr uns stets wohlbehalten zu Costas kleiner Kneipe geführt habt und mit großem persönlichen Einsatz die Treffen zu einem tollen Erlebnis machen. Trailgott vergelt's!

Der Sommer ist vorbei - aber vor dem Sommer ist nach dem Sommer und die Bikesaison ist vorbei - lang lebe die Bikesaison...


----------



## Ripman (23. September 2015)




----------



## Arachne (8. Oktober 2015)

wird heute noch mal gefahren?


----------



## 7heVoiD (12. November 2015)

Servus! Bin aus Mainz, Ex-BMXer und fange ganz frisch mit dem MTB an  Geht in dieser Jahreszeit noch was oder ist euch allen schon zu kalt?


----------



## Adra (12. November 2015)

Die offiziellen GoWa-Runden sind aus Rücksicht auf die Tierwelt beendet. Jetzt findet am Dienstag und Donnerstag eine Feierabendrunde von Frank statt (vgl. Post weiter unten im Forum). Sie starten am Schlosstor in Mainz um 19.00 Uhr. Ein MTB ist hierfür allerdings nicht zwingend nötig, da vorwiegend auf Asphalt und Wiesenwegen gefahren wird. Schau' doch mal vorbei, Spass macht es allemal.


----------



## 7heVoiD (12. November 2015)

Ahh, zuletzt heute, da bin ich schon ein bisschen zu spät dran^^ Ich fahre halt Single-Speed, hoffe das allgemeine Tempo macht mir da keine Probleme 
Aber würde gern mal mitfahren!


----------



## a.nienie (12. November 2015)

Also ich kann mit 38/19 locker mitfahren... allerdings auf dem crosser.


----------



## hallotv (13. November 2015)

Was man nicht im Portemonaie oder der Garage hat, muß man eben in den Beinen haben... Gewöhnlich ist singlespeed beim MTB 32/16, nennen wir`s mal 2:1. Das ist grob das Gleiche wie 38/19 , wird durch die etwas geringeren Laufradumfänge nur ein bißchen leichter/langsamer. Drücken oder drehen, `was anderes bleibt selten übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7heVoiD (13. November 2015)

In den Beinen bin ich denk ich versorgt 
Ist 28/12, sollte hin hauen.
Wann ist die nächste Tour?


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2015)

dienstag. guckste hier.

TV: ist ja nicht jeder triathlet mit ernsthaften race ambitionen.


----------



## hallotv (14. November 2015)

A...., wer fährt hier single? Und ernsthaft ist durch, nur noch Spaß und Vergnügen. Will ja nicht am Leben vorbei leben.


----------



## a.nienie (14. November 2015)

Dann grüss sie mal.

Wir haben uns heute von den bombtrack jungs sowas von abziehen lassen... flache kurse sind nicht so meins.


----------



## 7heVoiD (17. November 2015)

Is das ein ekelhaftes Wetter heut  Wers dabei um 7?


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2015)

guck mal in den anderen thread.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bein...liche-feierabendrunden-ab-06-11.731253/page-4

komme heute nicht rechtzeitig aus dem büro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7heVoiD (17. November 2015)

Jau habs schon gesehen, frage mich nur ob wir da am Ende nur zu dritt stehen


----------

